# Does Diabetes cause Tinnitus



## Ingressus (Apr 3, 2018)

I have been suffering from Tinnitus somebody said i was my Diabetes, im sick to death of Dr Google and fake news, does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 3, 2018)

I had mine well before I was diabetic!


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 3, 2018)

I suffer from periodic tinnitus, however, shortly after DX I had horrible, persistent tinnitus which didn't go away until my BG levels had stabilized out somewhat.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 3, 2018)

I had it for 20 yrs before I developed diabetes but I have heard of a link.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ve only ever had tinnitus once, after a Ted Nugent concert. That was also accompanied by what we call in the business ‘temporary threshold shift’. In other words, I was a bit deaf for a day and a half.

I think there is good evidence that tinnitus can get worse with a high blood sugar, but very thin evidence of diabetes being a cause. After all, if it were, lots of folk on the forum would have it. We have other complications for sure,  but not this.

Simple uncomplicated tinnitus has been on the rise for years, associated with noise induced hearing loss. Loud music, delivered through headphones, folk using lawn mowers and power drills without ear protection. Lots of examples. Each loud noise knocks off a few hair cells in your inner ear, eventually leading to high tone hearing loss - and tinnitus. It’s ended quite a few rock musicians career.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 4, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> I have been suffering from Tinnitus somebody said i was my Diabetes, im sick to death of Dr Google and fake news, does anyone have any experience of this?


I’ve had tinnitus for many years before diabetes. Also other hearing related issues. I found help with my noise.net which is a sound generator. Not your question I know but do seek help if it bothers you or PM me for more details as there is support out there.


----------



## JayBay (Apr 4, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> I have been suffering from Tinnitus somebody said i was my Diabetes, im sick to death of Dr Google and fake news, does anyone have any experience of this?


Are you taking Statins? I have read that they can cause tinnitus, although rare. I am coming off statis for two months to see if my tinnitus and other minor issues clear up.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 4, 2018)

Anti-inflammatories and salicylic acid (aspirin) are some of the biggest culprits for tinnitus too.


----------



## Nikki35 (Apr 4, 2018)

I do have episodes of it when my sugars are high for a period of time. Just 1 of those things i think, like the itchy foot and sore gums


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Anti-inflammatories and salicylic acid (aspirin) are some of the biggest culprits for tinnitus too.


It was always said when I was a Med student that the maximum safe daily dose of aspirin was the point where tinnitus started, usually around 3000mg. Never lasted when the dose was reduced, and didn’t happen at lower doses. Of course, aspirin is hardly ever used these days, so probably best to describe it as ‘used to be’ a culprit for tinnitus.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 4, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> It was always said when I was a Med student that the maximum safe daily dose of aspirin was the point where tinnitus started, usually around 3000mg. Never lasted when the dose was reduced, and didn’t happen at lower doses. Of course, aspirin is hardly ever used these days, so probably best to describe it as ‘used to be’ a culprit for tinnitus.



I’ve never personally taken much aspirin or meds containing salicylic acid as far as I’m aware but unfortunately many drugs have tinnitus as a side effect and I suffer terribly if I take anti-inflammatories.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Strange this theory now I think back after reading this thread. 
I was starting to have hearing problems before my diagnosis in my left ear. i.e. loosing hearing. I take aspirin daily 75mg. Flying especially the landing phase was becoming a nightmare and quite painful pressurewise particularly on long low descents like that landing on Aruba a few times.
I was also starting have irritation in the same ear. GP couldn't find anything. Since I have now gained control of my BG all this has stopped and hearing actually improved in my left ear. I still take the daily aspirin. 
Maybe coincidence. I have never however, suffered with tinnitus. Perhaps just luck.
Since diagnosis on 3 longhaul flights I have had no issues at all. Hadn't thought about that until this thred set me thinking.


----------



## Ingressus (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks i am trying to narrow it down, drugs, or high sugar levels seems to get better when they are lower, but all my drugs high blood pressure and statins carry a risk of tinnitus so Dr google says if you believe that


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 5, 2018)

The incidence of tinnitus with statins is extremely rare. Certainly rarer than tinnitus from other causes. Rather than researching on the net, it might be an idea to report to your GP to ask for an ENT referral, if its troublesome.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 5, 2018)

Do you go to gigs and listen to loud music? If so could that be the cause?


----------



## Ingressus (Apr 5, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Do you go to gigs and listen to loud music? If so could that be the cause?


What gigs at my age i dance like my dad loll last gig i went to was Bon Jovi in the 80s but do i listen to loud music mmmm maybe, my Banjo is loud lol


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Flying especially the landing phase was becoming a nightmare and quite painful pressurewise particularly on long low descents like that landing on Aruba a few times.


Now, that has got me thinking..... Background, I live at 7000' & have done for 12 years..... The change in pressure from sea level to the mountains never used to bother me, however a few years after moving here I started to have pressure problems when coming back up the hill, at about 4000' to 5000' feet my right ear would pop (sometimes painfully) I can't recall the last time that happened, certainly (I think) not since my BG was under control. Coincidence?

The body is a strange beast, no knowing what curve balls it'll throw.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 6, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Now, that has got me thinking..... Background, I live at 7000' & have done for 12 years..... The change in pressure from sea level to the mountains never used to bother me, however a few years after moving here I started to have pressure problems when coming back up the hill, at about 4000' to 5000' feet my right ear would pop (sometimes painfully) I can't recall the last time that happened, certainly (I think) not since my BG was under control. Coincidence?
> 
> The body is a strange beast, no knowing what curve balls it'll throw.


Does make you think Martin


----------

